# Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom



## Allround-Fishing (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab schon viele Videos gesehen in denen die Profis beim Feedern mit Schlaufenmontage fischen.
Ich persönlich hab es noch nicht ausprobiert und wollte von euch wissen welche Vor- und Nachteile es gegenüber dem Feederboom hat.


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Ledgerboom kostet Geld, bietet großen Widerstand.
Schlaufenmontage läßt den Fisch ohne Widerstand abziehen und bietet eine gute Bissanzeige. 
Ansonsten schau einfach mal was die bekannten Feederangler immer fischen, das ist meistens die Schlaufenmontage weil sie sich eben als die beste herausgestellt hat. Wäre es nicht so würden sie ja wechseln da sie ja vorne dabei sein wollen. Eine Ausnahme ist jetzt die Feeder WM, da ist die Schlaufenmontage nicht erlaubt von den Regeln. Aber da nimmt wohl auch keiner einen Ledgerboom.


----------



## siloaffe (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Hey|wavey: 

Ich hab auch immer die Schlaufenmontage gefischt. 

Aber vor kurzem auf At(AntiTangle)-Boom gewechselt.

Vom Angeln her ist die Schlaufe minimal besser da es im Prinzip garkeine vertüdelungen gibt.

Min Boom hab ich ca bei jedem 20.-25.Wurf mal nen Überschlag das siehste aber schon im Flug...... 

Trotzdem hab ich gewechselt da mir ne dicke Barbe mit der ganzen schlaufe abgerissen ist#q. Ich Feedere am Rhein mit Körben 180-220gr. Nu hängt dat Fieh im Wasser und verendet weil ed mit dem Korb kaum vom Fleck kommt.... 

Daher ist mMn der AT-Boom Wesentlich Waidgerechter. 

Wenn mal ein Fisch abreist, zieht er die Schnur aus dem Boom und die Überlebenschancen sind deutlich größer!!!!:m  

LG Markus


----------



## Hannoi1896 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Ich habs auch schon gehabt, dass mir die Schlaufe aufgegangen ist. Das lag bei mir aber daran, dass ich auch größere Brassen aus dem Wasser gehoben habe, was eine 0,20er Schnur nicht so gut verkraftet. Keine Sorge an alle Rumnörgler, ich verwende seit dem einen Kescher :m.

Wenn man die Schlaufenmontage allerdings richtig bindet und richtig mit ihr fischt, bietet sie nur Vorteile. Ich hatte noch nie Vertüdelungen und die Bissanzeige ist der Hammer.


----------



## neakls95 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Ich nehm nur die Schlaufenmontage aber nur dann wenn ich feeder, wenn ich z.b aalangeln geh häng ich mein hölzl lieber in nen Anti-Tangle-Boom ein


----------



## Boerni (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Also ich hab sonst immer mit anti Tb gefischt bin aber um gestiegen auf die Schlaufenmontage! Die Meinungen darüber gehen auseinander weil die Schlaufenmontage nicht unbedingt waidgerecht ist so die Aussage von einigen Anglern.


----------



## bream1382 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

na wie schon erwähnt is der wiederstand mit dem atb relativ gross dann lieber schlaufenmontage und oben und unten ne perle mit in die schlaufe , geht auch beim grundfischen.............


----------



## Zander96_HH (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Der eig. größte vorteil einer Schlaufenmontage liegt darin,das der Köder in der Strömung "Flattern" kann und ein bisschen vom Grund weggezogen wird,so das er auffälliger angeboten wird als bei einer TB Montage


----------



## Dunraven (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Der größte Vorteil ist doch das der Fisch deutlich weniger Widerstand spürt, außerdem fungiert sie bei einer schnellen Flucht als Selbsthakmontage. Also ich fische sie beim Feedern fast nur noch. Ledger Boom werde ich sicher nicht nutzen, die sind einfach überflüssig und nutzlos und für mich eine zu große Gefahr da ich Angst habe sie beschädigen die Schnur. Das die Schlaufenmontage nicht waidgerecht sein soll ist doch Blödsinn. Wo ist sie es denn nicht?


----------



## Tricast (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Hallo Dunraven, wurde doch schon weiter oben beschrieben. Wenn die Hauptschnur reißt, was wohl nicht so oft vorkommen sollte, dann hängt der Fisch am Futterkorb fest und verludert. Er kann sich nicht vom Futterkorb befreien!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Moringotho (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

sers,

richtig. hauptschnur sollte nicht reissen. in dem fall sollte man sich schon gedanken darüber machen und nicht über die schlaufenmontage.
aber wenn du gern auf nummer sicher sicher gehst... häng den futterkorb an einen kleinen "safetyclip" und schiebst den "tailrubber" net ganz fest drauf, dann wird der fisch den korb schon los.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Aha, Hauptschnur reisst, jaja... Irgendwas macht Ihr falsch, normalerweise fetzt bei mir immer zuerst das Vorfach. Kein Wunder denn meine Hauptschnur ist eine 0,22er Mono und die Schlaufe binde ich aus der Hauptschnur, das Vorfach ist im besten Fall 0,2er wenn nicht drunter.


----------



## sonstwer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Moin Leute!

Die Hauptschnur kann immer mal reißen. Das tut sie zwar nicht sehr häufig, wenn man einen Fisch am Band hat, aber immer wieder mal, wenn der Feederkorb sich irgendwo verkeilt und hängen bleibt. :c
Leider kann man sich nicht aussuchen, wo sich grade die Schwachstelle in der Hauptschnur befindet, und keiner kann mir weis machen, daß er zuverlässig jede Schwachstelle mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen versteht.
In vielen Fällen reißt die Hauptschnur wahrscheinlich an einem Knoten der Schlaufe. Was aber, wenn nicht?
Dann hängt unter Wasser ein schwerer Futterkorb mit nem Köder dran, der früher oder später auch genommen wird.
Für mich hat das eigentlich einen ähnlichen Stellenwert, wie ohne Stahlvorfach in Hechtgewässern zu spinnen.

Jeder sollte es halten, wie er will, aber ich habe es aufgegeben die Schlaufe zu verwenden, da ich in einem Kanal schon zwei Futterkörbchen samt Schlaufe versenkt habe.
Ich geh jetzt lieber auf Nummer sicher und verwende ein Antitangle. Um die kleinen Nachteile wieder aufzuwiegen, befestige ich mein Körbchen mit einer ca 10-15cm langen Hardmono am Röhrchen. Das bringt eine genau so gute Bißanzeige, wie die Schlaufenmontage.

Versteht mich jetzt nicht als Moralapostel, aber ich hatte ein schlechtes Gewissen bei der Vorstellung, daß jetzt zwei Fische wahrscheinlich unnötig verendet sind und bemühe mich daher, das Risiko so gering, wie möglich zu halten. Auch wenn es Nachteile für mich bringt. :g

LG,
Frank


----------



## Dunraven (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Dunraven, wurde doch schon weiter oben beschrieben. Wenn die Hauptschnur reißt, was wohl nicht so oft vorkommen sollte, dann hängt der Fisch am Futterkorb fest und verludert. Er kann sich nicht vom Futterkorb befreien!
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Naja relativ. 
Normal hängt er am Vorfach das bei richtig gewählter Stärke ja eine Befreiung möglich macht. Wenn nicht, dann kann er sich auch beim Ledger Boom mit der abgerissenen Hauptschnur in einem Ast oder so verfangen. Bei sagen wir mal 5m Schnur die er herum schleppt auch nicht so unwahrscheinlich.

Und dann kann man auch ja auch, gerade wenn man die Mono nur wegen der Dehnung bei geflochtener Hauptschnur nimmt, die Schlaufe auch mit dünner Schnur binden. Bei leichten Gewichten ist das ja kein so großes Problem z.B. an den Futterkorb eine 0,18mm oder 0,20mm Schlaufe zu befestigen die man in den Doppelkarabiner hängt, oder eben die Laufschlaufe gleich damit binden. Wer Angst davor hat, der kann so ja auch dem Fisch ermöglichen sich zu befreien. Das man auch Sachen aus dem Karpfenbereich nehmen kann wurde ja auch schon gesagt. Abgesehen davon das wir von seltenen Einzelfällen sprechen sollten was Hauptschnurabrisse angeht und nicht vom normalen Alltag.

Wenn das für Sonstwer den Stellengrad von "ohne Stahlvorfach in Hechtgewässern zu spinnen" hat, dann muss ich laut lachen. Das ist, salopp gesagt, doch totaler Blödsinn. Denn bei der Argumentation musst Du dann auch damit argumentieren das beim Spinnfischen mit Stahlvorfach die Hauptschnur ebenfalls reißen kann und der Fisch dann auch mit vielen Metern Schnur und einem evt. dicht genagelten Maul herum schwimmt.  Und wegen dem Stahlvorfach kann er sich nicht einmal von der Schnur befreien wenn die dann mit dem Wirbel vom Stahlvorfach oder so sich irgendwo fest klemmt. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch gegen Angeln ohne Stahlvorfach in Hechtgewässern, aber der Vergleich hinkt halt meilenweit. Das eine ist fahrlässiges riskieren eines Verlustes bei jedem Drill, das andere ist eine selten Situation beim Feedern, die genau so auch beim Spinnfischen passieren kann. Wenn wir schon selten Situationen konstruieren, dann ist das da auch problemlos möglich und mit dem anti tangle ebenfalls. Ich habe auch schon Stahlvorfächer im Drill reißen sehen weil da ein Fehler nicht bemerkt wurde und zack waren die dann durch und der Hecht samt Köfi mit zwei Drillingen und dem Rest vom Stahlvorfach davon. Das ist auch schon hunderte Male beim Spinnfischen passiert und wird sicher auch weiterhin passieren.

Jeder muss ja selber wissen was er nimmt, aber ein Restrisiko ist überall dabei, und wir sprechen hier ja echt von seltenen Fällen. Denn wer alle Nase lang so einen Hauptschnurabriss hat, der macht etwas falsch oder sollte den Platz wechseln. Bei einem Platz ohne scharfe Muscheln oder Steine da ist das dann auch wieder eine sehr seltene Sache. 

Von daher gibt es ja einige Möglichkeiten sowas zu verhindern, so das nicht waidgerecht eher daran liegt wie man sie anwendet und bindet und nicht an der Montage selber, denn die kann man so waidgerecht machen wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Die Hauptschnur kann immer mal reißen. Das tut sie zwar nicht sehr häufig, wenn man einen Fisch am Band hat, aber immer wieder mal, wenn der Feederkorb sich irgendwo verkeilt und hängen bleibt. :c...



Das ist mir schon klar, das passiert aber extremst selten, wie bereits gesagt 99% der Abrisse die ich hatte und gesehen habe sind am Vorfach gewesen oder bend die Schlaufe selbst, die ist schon um einiges geschwächt denn da sind so einige Knoten dran 

Das die Hauptschnur reist ist immer gegeben, wenn man Pech hat erwischt man einen schlechten Platz und die Schnur nimmt kontakt zu Steinen auf, dann fliegt das ganze auch beim Anschlag einem um die Ohren.


----------



## sonstwer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Hi!

OK, der Vergleich mit dem Stahlvorfach in hechtreichen Gewässern war vielleicht n bischen Heftig. Auch zugegeben, beim Spinnfischen kann so was auch mal passieren.
Ihr müßt aber zugeben, daß es ein Unterschied ist, ob ein Fisch mit nem Meter Strippe im Maul herumschwimmt, oder mit 150g Blei-Anker an eben dieser Strippe.
Und vergesst nicht, daß es auch sehr Hängerträchtige gewässer gibt. Hier in Berlin habe wir so einige. Diese Gewässer deswegen nicht zu beangeln, wäre doch ein arger Verlußt.
Ich bin deswegen der Meinung, wenn man das Risiko für den Fisch vermeiden kann, sollte man es tun. 
LG,
Frank


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Aber Du redest von einer gerissenen Hauptschnur, da kann kann es auch beim Ledgerboom mehr wie 1m sein. Du sprichst von hängerträchtigen Gewässern, da kann sie eine lange Schnur also ebenfalls gut festsetzen.
Und das man das Risiko auch anders vermeiden kann hatte ich auch schon gesagt. Und den Wobbler am Meter Strippe, der ihm das Maul vernagelt, den verschweigst Du da auch wenn Du mit dem Meter nicht die Anti-Tangle-Boom Montage sondern die Spinnschnur meinst. 

Du sagst sie sind so hängerträchtig das Du regelmäßige Abrisse erwarten kannst. Wenn dann genug Geld für einen Anti-Tangle-Boom da ist, dann kann man auch Schlaufe mit safety clip nehmen oder eben mit dünnerer Schnur, abgesehen davon das man eben eh etwas falsch macht wenn man sein Vorfach so stark macht das es nicht abzureißen ist wenn da ein Zielfischwirklich fest hängt und damit die Nachgiebigkeit und der Puffer der Rute, sowie die Bremse fehlen. Auch so vermindert man das Risiko und nutzt die Montage trotzdem. 

Von daher spricht also immer noch nichts gegen die Montage an sich (was Du aber sagtest), höchstens gegen einen nicht angepassten Aufbau oder in gewissen Situationen. Wobei wenn ich mir so das Zammataro Video vom Brassenangeln ansehe, da empfiehlt er eine Montage der Schlagschnur mit der geflochtenen Hauptschnur die drauf ausgelegt ist das die geflochtene die Schlagschnur bei einem Hänger durchschneidet an der Verbindung. 

Und wer nimmt schon 150g Körbe, normal sind doch eher 5-10g, evt. noch 20 wenn es hoch kommt. Zumindest bei mir ist das so und das 0,12er Vorfach und die 0,18mm Hauptschnur sind auch nicht unbedingt extrem reißfest.

Wie schon beim letzten Mal geschrieben, nichts dagegen das Risiko zu verringern, aber das geht auch bei der Schlaufenmontage. Und die Aussage das sie nicht waidgerecht ist bezieht sich auch auf Gewässer wo es nun wirklich 0 Hänger und nichts scharfkantiges gibt. Sie ist eben pauschal und achtlos hingeworfen, das ist es was ich daran kritisiere.


----------



## Tricast (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wie schon beim letzten Mal geschrieben, nichts dagegen das Risiko zu verringern, aber das geht auch bei der Schlaufenmontage. Und die Aussage das sie nicht waidgerecht ist bezieht sich auch auf Gewässer wo es nun wirklich 0 Hänger und nichts scharfkantiges gibt. Sie ist eben pauschal und achtlos hingeworfen, das ist es was ich daran kritisiere.



Hallo Dunraven, ich habe nichts eben pauschal und achtlos hingeworfen.  Wir alle haben die Schlaufenmontage gefischt oder fischen sie heute noch. Aber sie ist in der klassischen Form - Schlaufe, Wirbel mit Karabiner und Korb - eine Montage die nicht waidgerecht ist!!!! Wenn die Montage aufgepeppt wird mit "Safty"-Adapter wie beim Karpfenangeln dann sieht die ganze Sache schon wieder anders aus, aber wer macht das schon und wer empfiehlt es hier im Forum? Und auch die Stärke des Vorfaches oder der Hauptschnur oder das Korbgewicht spielen dabei keine Rolle, wenn der Korb festhängt verludert der Fisch!

Und jetzt wollen wir wieder angeln gehen solange das Wetter noch einigermaßen mitspielt und der Einwand sollte ja auch nur zum Nachdenken animieren.  

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Moinsen!
Alsoooo: Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das macht, aber ich werfe IMMER(wenn ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin) meinen Angelplatz mit leerem Korb und ohne Vorfach mehrfach ab, um sicher zu gehen, dass ich beim angeln keine Hänger bekomme. Das schließt Hänger und Abrisse so gut wie aus(wenn man zielgenau werfen kann). Außerdem werden auch immer VOR dem fischen alle Knoten und die ersten ca. 10 m der Hauptschnur kontrolliert, ob irgendwo Schwachstellen zu erkennen sind. Wer das nicht macht handelt nicht waidgerecht...
Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr erinnern, wann mir das letzte Mal eine komplette Schlaufe mit Korb und Haken abgerissen ist!
Als Hauptschnur habe ich eine 25er, die Schlaufe wird aus einer 22er gebunden und das Vorfach ist meistens ein 16er. Ausserdem binde ich einen Wirbel oben in die Schlaufe ein, woran die Hauptschnur befestigt wird. Genau hier reißt bei einem Hänger die Schnur(also die der Schlaufe) und der Fisch(fals vorhanden) kann ganz einfach die Schnur aus dem Futterkorb ziehen und abdampfen. Man muss sich nur ein paar Gedanken machen und nicht direkt anderen nicht waidgerechtes Verhalten vorwerfen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und wer nimmt schon 150g Körbe, normal sind doch eher 5-10g, evt. noch 20 wenn es hoch kommt.


 
Im Rhein auf z.B. Barbe kommen da schonmal 200g Körbe zum Einsatz und an Kanälen sind 30-40g auch normal.


----------



## Downbeat (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



hanzz schrieb:


> ... und an Kanälen sind 30-40g auch normal.


Dem ist richtig, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. 
Ich würde die Schlaufe in Kanälen übrigens nur dann fischen wenn kaum Schiffsverkehr zu erwarten ist und ansonsten `nen Boom benutzen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Warum?


----------



## Der-Graf (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



hanzz schrieb:


> Im Rhein auf z.B. Barbe kommen da schonmal 200g Körbe zum Einsatz und an Kanälen sind 30-40g auch normal.



Sehr richtig... Durfte ich letzte Woche erst wieder feststellen. Üblicherweise fische ich kurz hinter der Strömungskante in den Buhnen mit 80g-Krallenblei am Futterkorb. Diesmal hat es mich aber in den Fingern gejuckt und ich habe nen 150g-Futterkorb (ohne Kralle) voll in die Strömung gepfeffert. Selbst der blieb nur sehr widerwillig nach einer Wanderung von bestimmt 20 Metern liegen. Da sind 200g die bessere Wahl und am Rhein eher die Regel, als die Ausnahme...

PS: Ich benutze beim Feedern auch den Anti-Tangle-Boom. Allein schon aus Bequemlichkeit bei der Montage... :q


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> PS: Ich benutze beim Feedern auch den Anti-Tangle-Boom. Allein schon aus Bequemlichkeit bei der Montage... :q


 
Du fauler Hund :q

Aber ich mach's genauso :q


----------



## siloaffe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Nu ich noch mal.......

Ich weis ja nicht wo ihr angelt, aber am Rhein ist es dank Treibgut etc. nichts seltenes das die Hauptschnur reißt. 

Ich hab ne 0,28er/11,5Kg Gangrou Mono als Hauptschnur, die Schlaufe war ne billige 028er/7Kg Mono und ein 020er FC Vorfach. Daran hatte ich Körbe 180-220gr. 

Gegen Schnurbruch hilft ja normal ne dickere/stärkere Schnur. Dies geht aber nich da das den Strömungsdruck extrem erhöt. 
Ne dünnere Schnur für die Schlaufe is auch net drin. Die hält nen Gewaltwurf nicht aus und das Vorfach ist wegen den Krabben aus FC.  

Daher ist es für *mich und meine Angelei* Waidgerechter nen AT-Boom zu nutzen. 

LG Markus


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



hanzz schrieb:


> Im Rhein auf z.B. Barbe kommen da schonmal 200g Körbe zum Einsatz und an Kanälen sind 30-40g auch normal.




Ich fische fast nur an Kanälen, da sind eben 5-10g normal, 20g wenn man eine Rute nimmt die ein Wurfgewicht von um die 100-140g hat.
Aber genau das war die Reaktion die ich mit dem Satz wollte. Die ganzen Antworten zeigen ja das es kein pauschales Gewicht gibt. Bei mir sind eben 10g für die Kanäle das normalste der Welt, teils eben auch nur 5g. Bei anderen sind es 30-40g Körbe, die ich dann eher fürs Fließwasser wie z.B. die Ems nehme. Aber eben weil es so viele verschiedene Situationen gibt kann man halt nicht pauschal sagen das ist nicht waidgerecht.

Heinz hat natürlich auch recht wenn er sagt das die übliche Montage so aussieht und das kaum einer safty clips oder so nimmt. Aber wer sich, wie Berni z.B. Gedanken über sowas macht, der kann dann auch auf entsprechende Lösungen kommen um die Vorteile der Schlaufenmontage zu nutzen und den Fischen trotzdem eine Chance zu geben sich zu lösen, für den ganz ganz seltenen Fall das eben so einen Abriss gibt der nicht am Vorfach und nicht an der Schlaufe mit dem Korb erfolgt. 
Und wenn Sonstwer eben hängerträchtige Gewässer hat, dann ist sie da evt. nicht die erste Wahl, aber genau wie er hängerträchtige Gewässer hat haben andere recht hängerfreie und da sieht es dann eben anders aus. Von daher ist es eben alles relativ zu sehen und hängt von der Situation ab. Pauschal zu sagen das ist immer schlecht, das läßt eben genug Situationen außen vor wo es nicht so ist oder wo man es leicht mit einer Modifikation lösen kann, auf die man locker kommen kann wenn man sich eh Gedanken über sowas macht.


----------



## Zander96_HH (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Dunraven, ich habe nichts eben pauschal und achtlos hingeworfen.  Wir alle haben die Schlaufenmontage gefischt oder fischen sie heute noch. Aber sie ist in der klassischen Form - Schlaufe, Wirbel mit Karabiner und Korb - eine Montage die nicht waidgerecht ist!!!! Wenn die Montage aufgepeppt wird mit "Safty"-Adapter wie beim Karpfenangeln dann sieht die ganze Sache schon wieder anders aus, aber wer macht das schon und wer empfiehlt es hier im Forum? Und auch die Stärke des Vorfaches oder der Hauptschnur oder das Korbgewicht spielen dabei keine Rolle, wenn der Korb festhängt verludert der Fisch!
> 
> Und jetzt wollen wir wieder angeln gehen solange das Wetter noch einigermaßen mitspielt und der Einwand sollte ja auch nur zum Nachdenken animieren.
> 
> ...




Das die Montage nicht Waidgerecht ist,ist meiner Meinung nach völliger Schwachsinn,erstes sollte immer das Vorfach reißen,wenn der Seltene Fall eintrifft das,dass Vorfach nicht reißt,wird die Hauptschnur in 99% der Fälle an einem der beiden Knoten in der Schlaufe reißen,wenn das nicht so ist sollte man sich eine vernüpftige Hauptschnur kaufen,die nicht irgendwo bricht,sondern da wo sie eh schon geschwächt ist,falls der seltene fall also eintritt,das die Hauptschnur irgendwo reißt,und der Fischt sich "festsetzt" und flüchten will sollte jetzt wieder das Vorfach reißen,da man dieses ja,soweit man Waidgerecht fischt,in der richtigen stärke gewählt hat#q
Zu behaupten das diese Montage nicht Waidgerecht ist stimmt einfach nicht!!Wenn man es so sieht,das diese Montage nicht Waidgerecht ist,wäre ja jede 3te Montage nicht waidgerecht.
Wie z.B.: Das Zander-Jiggen mit Stinger,es könnte ja die Hauptschnur irgendwo reißen,das Hecht Spinnen mit Spinnern,Wobbler etc. es könnte ja die Hauptschnur irgendwo reißen so das das Maul des Fisches zugetackert ist,Das Ansitzen auf Raubfische mit Drilling oder Einzelhaken und Köderfisch,weil man den Fisch ja abziehen lässt,es könnte ja irgendwo die Hautpschnur reißen so dass das Maul zugetackert ist,oder das Aalangeln ausserhalb der großen Ströme wo die Fische vorsichtig sind,es könnte ja die Hauptschnur reißen so das der Fisch einen Einzelhaken im SChlund hat,Das Ansitzen auf Welse mit 2-Drilling oder 1Drilling+1Einzelhaken Systhmen,es könnte ja wieder die Hauptschnur reißen,das Pilken auf dorsche,das Brandungsangeln etc. etc.
Aber auch egal,wenn du das so siehst dürftest du ja nurnoch mit Anti-Tangle boom Angeln und sonst mit nichts!!!|bigeyesEigentlich ja nichtmal damit,weil der fischt ja ein zugetackertes Maul hätte ?!?! hmmmm...


Gruß


----------



## riecken (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Ich benutze auch im see 40g. und boom nur kaufe ich die nicht sondern baue mir sie selber aus http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/17541679.jpg dem  der ist sehr fest und die schnur leuft gut durch ich benutze draht körbe wie die http://www.tonis-angelshop.de/contents/media/l_futterkorb-rund1.png
an dem stücl wo der wirbel ist Klemme ich es in die draht hülle und gut durch die 40gram ist es immer sehr auf spannung da der korb fest an dem boom ist wackelt da auch nichts und die 40g. bleiben sicher liegen


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



riecken schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch im see 40g. und boom nur kaufe ich die nicht sondern baue mir sie selber aus http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/17541679.jpg dem  der ist sehr fest und die schnur leuft gut durch ich benutze draht körbe wie die http://www.tonis-angelshop.de/contents/media/l_futterkorb-rund1.png
> an dem stücl wo der wirbel ist Klemme ich es in die draht hülle und gut durch die 40gram ist es immer sehr auf spannung da der korb fest an dem boom ist wackelt da auch nichts und die 40g. bleiben sicher liegen


hey bemüh dich mal bitte etwas beim Schreiben, davon bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!


----------



## Volker64 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Hallo,

bei der Schlaufenmontage ist das Risiko etwas größer, dass der Fisch bei einem Abriss den Futterkorb mit sich herumschleppt. Aber nicht waidgerecht ist sicher übertrieben. 

Deswegen war bei der Feeder -WM in Italien die Schlaufenmontage meines Wissens nicht gestattet. Mit Feederboom wurde dort aber auch nicht gefischt.

Jede der beiden Montagen hat Vorteile und hat Nachteile.

gruß Volker


----------



## Gonzo79 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Volker64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jede der beiden Montagen hat Vorteile und hat Nachteile.
> 
> gruß Volker



So ist es. Das Problem welches ich mit den Feederbooms habe, ist die meist sehr schlechte Verarbeitung. Egal ob aus Kuststoff oder Edelstahl, die Dinger sind mir schon zu oft in die Knie gegangen und waren unbrauchbar. 
Das heißt bei schweren Futterkörben über 100g, beim Auswerfen ist der Korb direkt weiter geflogen weil die Laufperle gebrochen ist, oder sie hat sich wie bei den Edelstahl - Dingern vom Röhrchen gelöst.

Werde demnächt mal mehr mit einem kleinem Gum - Rig experimentieren oder auch mit einer Art Helicopter rig aus dem Karpfen bereich, hat da jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit gesammelt, also mit Helicopter Montagen?

Etwa wie hier:






Viele Grüße
T.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Sollte gehen, aber warum willste mit nem Methodfeeder ein Helicopter Rig fischen. Verwicklungen sind eh unmöglich


----------



## Gonzo79 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Naja, es ging ja darum eine alternative für die Booms zu haben, bzw für die Schlaufenmontage, wollte das einfach mal in den Raum werfen.  
Die Schlaufenmontage ist mir schon etliche male gerissen, lag aber an der unpassenden Stelle am Rhein.

Method Korb hätte ich durch einen normalen Korb ersetzt, einfach um was vertüttelungs freies zu haben, dafür ist ja das Helicopter Rig ja gedacht.

Habe aber mittlerweile ne Schlaufe auf Powergum gefischt und ganz gute Ergebnisse gehabt was Würfe mit Körben über 100g angeht. 
Gruß


----------



## Gonzo79 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

Ach ja, schnell gebunden wäre das Heli auch...


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*

@Gonzo: ja aber du machst ja ne Schlaufen-/Boom-Montage, um den Biss zu erkennen und selbst anzuschlagen. (Ok bei euch am Rhein ist es wohl in allen Fällen ne Sembsthakmontage).

Aber wirklich sensitiv sieht die Helicoptermontage da nicht aus. Meinst dass du so die Grundeln bemerkst?


----------



## Gonzo79 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifenmontage vs. Feederboom*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Aber wirklich sensitiv sieht die Helicoptermontage da nicht aus. Meinst dass du so die Grundeln bemerkst?



Je nachdem, wenn der Korb fest liegt und nicht rollt, läuft ja der Seitenarm 10 bis 15cm auf der Hauptschnur, demnach sollten die Bisse direkt zu erkennen sein, auch wenn ne Grundel kurzeitig zuppelt.
Wie es in der Praxis aussieht ist wiederum ne andere Frage...

Werde es aufjedenfall mal ausprobieren. Meine Hausstrecke bei Mainz hat teilweise eine sehr starke Strömung und hohen Grundelbestand, also Ideal zum ausprobieren:m


----------

